# Diabetes, insulin and excercise NHS guidance



## Amity Island (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi All,

This is very similar to the info I recieved from my local diabetes clinic a couple of years ago, basic, but useful if considering starting exercise for first time.









						Diabetes Insulin and exercise - Milton Keynes University Hospital
					

Everyone should be encouraged to exercise, and having diabetes should not stop you from taking up an activity or exercise you enjoy. All exercise will cause an increase in the




					www.mkuh.nhs.uk


----------



## Silent Sands (May 25, 2021)

Hi, I've started exercising after a long break (health reasons). I can't walk far, because of medication side-effects, but I can use my upper body so I bought a set of weights to help me.
Already I've noticed that an hour after vigorous exercise my BG levels have dropped. This gives me hope to better control my diabetes and to, eventually lose weight because of a carb-counting diet, I haven't started a keto diet yet as I'm still keeping notice of my food and BG levels.
I have been on insulin for about three months, before that, I didn't take any notice of my diabetes... I paid the cost.


----------



## diatribe (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks, the info above is very useful. It perhaps avoided me making a major mistake.


----------



## mopinwil (Jun 19, 2021)

Silent Sands said:


> Hi, I've started exercising after a long break (health reasons). I can't walk far, because of medication side-effects, but I can use my upper body so I bought a set of weights to help me.
> Already I've noticed that an hour after vigorous exercise my BG levels have dropped. This gives me hope to better control my diabetes and to, eventually lose weight because of a carb-counting diet, I haven't started a keto diet yet as I'm still keeping notice of my food and BG levels.
> I have been on insulin for about three months, before that, I didn't take any notice of my diabetes... I paid the cost.


I have yet to formulate my exercise regime.  I will have to do this slowly because of an old back injury, also because I am trying to lose weight and whenever I attempt to lose weight (too many times) my verterbrae come out in sympathy and squeak out loud with intolerable pain and then I have no option but for bedrest with very painful excursions to get up and about so as I don't vegetate as the medics think it is a good idea to get good regular movement as well as bedrest.  Once healed I am back on the treadmill again.

My daughter has lent me a special device to plug in and put my feet on in an attempt to get a better circulation in my legs and feet (I am sure I have neuropathy as I have lost the feeling in my legs and feet in some areas but that is yet to be established).  She has also given me an elliptical machine so I will probably start at ten mins per day and work up in half weekly increments to 30 mins per day, the suggested amount for the time being.

Wish me luck I am not a natural athlete and have very bad arthritis but I know I should move more and if it shows in the daily logging of blood sugar and heart rate I will be in a happy place, as long as strenuous activity does not wake up the Trigemenol Neuralgia which is under investigation at present.  No definite diagnosis yet but apparently it is a hard one to diagnose but I am sure my lovely GP is researching for me.


----------



## Silent Sands (Sep 28, 2022)

I've started a regime of walking a mile and a half a day, this I've done slowly with fifty yards a day up to the present level. My weightlifting has sadly taken a backstep while my lower body works out for the time being although I'm now making use of a hand bike, which I bought about twenty years ago.

I'm feeling a lot better in myself and with walking after breakfast my BG's start to drop.
All I really have to do is stop with the processed foods at breakfast like I was doing up to a couple of weeks back. Ie/ fruits and nuts, berries, etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

Silent Sands said:


> I've started a regime of walking a mile and a half a day, this I've done slowly with fifty yards a day up to the present level. My weightlifting has sadly taken a backstep while my lower body works out for the time being although I'm now making use of a hand bike, which I bought about twenty years ago.
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better in myself and with walking after breakfast my BG's start to drop.
> All I really have to do is stop with the processed foods at breakfast like I was doing up to a couple of weeks back. Ie/ fruits and nuts, berries, etc.



Sounds like you are doing great @Silent Sands

And wonderful to hear that you are feeling better in yourself. Long may you continue taking these small steps forward, and aiming for those little wins.

Keep going


----------

